# BB Guns - Toys



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

Anyone have any idea where I can find good BB Guns in Dubai? 

I have seen a few in DragonMart, but weren't quite impressed with the quality. 

OR is it safe legally to get them shipped from outside through ebay? Any inputs would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------

